# First Post: I have a 2005 OCR1



## linuxted (Apr 2, 2006)

I really like this bike. It is a HUGE improvement from my 1980? Schwinn Varsity 

The only thing I upgraded were the tires and the pedals: Vredstein Fortezza SE which are great. Ultegra SPD (awesome)

I love the bike. I quess it is harsh according to everyone saying "aluminum is harsh", but I think it is fine (probably due to the fit being just right for me, and the carbon fork and seatpost).

I tried converting to a double but didn't like it (not a fair review since I only changed the middle chainring to a 39T so that it was the same ratio as an Ultegra double crank). It shifted just fine but I found I liked having the overlapping gears with the triple and the ability to instantly change to a granny if needed. So I went back to the triple. My next bike in a few years will probably be a double, but for now, the triple is fine.

By the way, I got an good deal at Performance bike (imho) on the bike and the pedals (both on sale) $837 for the bike and $50 for the pedals! This was due to buying the bike at 10% off sale and being a Team Performance member and seeing the pedals on sale online (and going to the store and telling them). Maybe this is why the store went out of business 

Anyway, nice to be part of this forum,
linuxted


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*congrats, sounds like you got a an amazing deal, but...*


----------



## emmaus28 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well here's a pic for you....My OCR 1, which is hopefully being sold this weekend. It was my first road bike and I loved riding it. Found a great deal on another manufacturers road bike and jumped on it.

I cannot have two road bikes so the OCR had to go. I will miss her dearly.


----------



## linuxted (Apr 2, 2006)

emmaus28 said:


> Well here's a pic for you....My OCR 1, which is hopefully being sold this weekend. It was my first road bike and I loved riding it. Found a great deal on another manufacturers road bike and jumped on it.
> 
> I cannot have two road bikes so the OCR had to go. I will miss her dearly.


Yup, that's my bike. The seat and seatpost are different, but that is it. I love the color of the bike by the way.


----------

